# Rut picking up?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

what is everyone seeing? I am working my schedule to get as much time in the woods as possible this weekend and all next week. Scrapes are hot and muddy where i am hunting. The time seems to be now.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

My two boys and I went last evening. I was climbing my ladder and 2 doe jumped up about 30 yds. away and stared at me half way up. They moved off and about an hour later a respectable 8 point entered in where I last seen the 2 does. He came in, tail half cocked, nose to the ground. That son of a b&*%$ stayed out about 60 yards. He was dead nuts between me and my youngest boy. He could of cared less about the grunts, bleats, rattle, nothing. Constant walk to the corn then along side it, he was definitely on a mission. 
My oldest boy watched a 6 play in a scrape near him. 
This is actually the first rutting activity we've encountered, other than some scrape sniffing/making. 
Oh, seen quite a bit of new rubs, that were not there Sunday.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

This past Tuesday I grunted in a decent sized 8 pointer to 20yds. I passed on him but I also saw a lot of other small bucks moving that I haven't seen much of this year. The 8 pointer was making a scrape when I called him in. I am still seeing does with their fawns so it doesn't look like they are ready to breed yet.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

i have been off this week hunting and in north west knox county it has been very slow. only seeing small buck and only one per 4hr set no chasing at all, and i have yet to see a doe. it almost like they are in lock down ( seems to early for that ) but there is a lot of standing corn still on here so maybe just living in there. good luck


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Seems to be plenty of rut activity here in asbtabula co, son arrowed a decent 10 point tues morning, came in to a snort wheeze for a perfect 20 yard shot, he also had a scent wick out with buck urine, we have been seeing lots of smaller bucks as well, I would say its on here. Headed out for the afternoon hunt shortly.

Outdoor Hub mobile, outdoor information engine


----------



## Ramrod13 (Oct 28, 2011)

I seen a monster buck this morning at 9 with his nose to the ground. At 70 yards he wouldn't come in. I threw everything I had at him and didn't come in!!!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

thursday had a doe chased by a niceten............then friday i nailed a 7 point youngster at ten yards....the boys don't seem to care , everyone i have seen in the last week or so are chasing, wind to their butt who cares! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Saw five bucks this morning working scrapes and slowly working thru. Nice 8pt put a beating on a tree. Could see it shaking from 80 yards away.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw eight bucks on the move hard yesterday and today get out there and get em boys good luck and boy we saw a giant chasing two does today at 830 am . Good luck to all.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Been hunting four days straight in Trumbull co around Vienna. Rutting is crazy around this property. Last three days have been lots of chasing. Today was first day only seeking. Few does around today but lots of 2.5s and 3.5s out seeking this morning. Lots of fawns too so they seem to be separated. Starting to see bucks we have never got on trail camera. Think it will peak this week before lockdown. Last night of hunting then back to work for three days then do it all over again...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Was out this past weekend and saw 8 bucks between Saturday and Sunday. I nice shooter 8, who I stuck, but couldn't recover. I'd say the rut is not here yet. This weekend should be good.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I guarantee the rut is on in Strongsville! Last evening at about 630 while leaving my office I spotted a large 12 pt and a doe laying in a field next to a bank on Pearl Road. I whipped into the bank and parked for a better look at this urban monster. I got out of my truck, probably about 60 yards from them at this point. Next I simply started to slowly walk towards them. 5 minutes later I am five feet from the doe and 15 feet from the buck, they decide to stand up and to my surprise, they go nowhere!

I spent the next 20 minutes anywhere from 3 to maybe 30 feet from either one of them. Never really got any closer than about 5 yards from the buck, but at one point I could have almost touched the doe. 

I spent the whole time talking to them, grunting, snorting and calling him a sissy for letting me get so close to his girlfriend. He postured and shook his head but never moved toward me. Undoubtedly I had put myself in a position to wind up on some really bad home movie. Thankfully he never charged.

Later last night my wife looked at me and said "what made you do that?". All I could say was "I had to". 

The pic is super lousy as my phone camera flash sucks. But, you can get an idea as to how close I was. Gotta get in the woods now!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

GET OUT NOW, because its on!! ive talked to 2 buddies today and one has seen 12 deer running, grunting and bleating this morning and the other is still out and lost count after 30. i also have a friend in michigan that said she too has see more than 30 deer today running crazy. all are hunting private property. c'mon monday C'MON!!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

ezbite said:


> GET OUT NOW, because its on!! ive talked to 2 buddies today and one has seen 12 deer running, grunting and bleating this morning and the other is still out and lost count after 30. i also have a friend in michigan that said she too has see more than 30 deer today running crazy. all are hunting private property. c'mon monday C'MON!!


Depends on what part of the state you are in. Not going on in Washington county. Dad shot a big one yesterday in noble county. Neck was swollen, but full belly of food and fat. Followed a doe and two fawns in. Was not pushing them, or nose to the ground. Now central Ohio, there is a lot going on.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

It's going on in gallia county. Stuck a nice 10 point at sunset. Two bucks chasing a single doe hard came in grunting hard and only stopped long enough to get his wind taken from my slick trick. First chasing I've seen this year down here. Pics tomorrow. Glad I got him tonight, the forecast sucks for the next few days down here. We don't break camp till Wednesday. Good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Northeast Ohio and southeast michigan is where my info is coming from.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

i hunted quaker city this past weekend. saw over 40 deer but they were not chasing the does yet. on fri night i had 7 bucks in front of me at the same time and they were getting along with each other just fine. saw a couple of bucks just shadowing does but not chasing them. i also have been hunting summit/medina county and its on hot and heavy up here. i will be out every day i can looking for a shooter


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I hunted southern ohio (harrison co) - and the rut is on........last weekend was crazy, and this weekend was about the same. Bucks chasing does all over, grunting - fighting. I got a decent 8 pointer that I grunted in from 175yds out......he came to me stiff legged and aggressive......he was looking to fight too.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I was out on Friday morning and saw quite a bit of activity. Grunted in a small 10 pt to 30 yards. Three does ended up catching his attention and I watched him chase them around the woods for about 20 minutes. Saw another buck chasing a single doe about 15 minutes later. He was about 150 yards away, never saw his headgear, but he was big bodied and had his nose to the ground chasing that doe. Not long after that I had a shooter 8 pt come walking in my direction. He walked by me to my right at about 25 yards. Hit the grunt call and he came in on a string. He hung around for a little while and at one point I had him stopped at 8 yards quartering away. After striking out on finding the "buck" that was grunting at him, the 8 pt slowly walked off into the distance (btw- I already filled my buck tag, go figure). Was able to get it all on video, although the picture quality isn't the best. I'll try figuring out how to post it later today.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive seen more bucks chasing does on the drive in well before daylight and the on the drive home along the roads then in the woods. These windy days seemed to have slowed them down during daylight hours. Seen a few small bucks roaming around in the mornings and not much at all in the evenings probably because it's been so warm. This Thursday throughout the weekend looks like good cold weather.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yesterday I saw a huge 10 point standing in the open on kents campus and tonight a huge 8 point runing down SR 43 as I was driving home from work. Some huge bucks that can not be hunted but they are moving.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

As I was walking down the street in a residential area in Medina, a doe appears from between two houses with an eight point buck right behind her. A guy a few houses down was out raking leaves, and told me about the two bucks that were on his front lawn a couple of hours earlier. It's fairly common to see does and fawns grazing on the lawns (some people even put corn out for them) but the bucks stay out of sight. The guy said "It's nice the bucks are finally getting tame enough to come out with the does."
I don't think getting tamed was what was on the mind of those bucks.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was out yesterday till noon and in that time i saw 5 doe crusing and bleating. but no bucks it was pretty cool, theres some horny deer out there right now


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

This six point buck was three blocks from the nearest patch of woods, (there was a doe just out of frame), and he stood there until the doe decided to move on. The bucks are getting bold, with only one thing on their minds.
Sorry about the grainy cell phone pic.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Saw bucks chasing yesterday, and bucks cruising, checking scrapes.


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been following this thread just to see what everybody else has been seeing out there. I live and hunt in central Ohio. Last week I had to travel north for work and I seen deer moving everywhere in the fields. I noticed alot of bucks chasing does in the fields along the highways. I spent Friday, Saturday, and Sunday in the stand and seen very little movement. I had seven mature does come by my stand at different times and didn't see one buck chasing or following. I have noticed the mature bucks I have been seeing are evidently still traveling of a night because i am seening them either real late and real early. I was wondering if you guys thought that rut activity has been lighter than usual and if so maybe the warmer weather we have been having is maybe delaying this. I dont know myself it just seems in all the years ive hunted there have been only a few that i can remember being this slow in the stand.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well here is my observations. I hunt down at AEP, Was down the weekend of Oct 14,15 and 16th. Normal scrape lines weren't active yet, deer activity minimal. Took a week long trip the week of Nov 4th -11th.First part of the week we saw small bucks just crusing and very little does movement. The weather was unseasonably warm until later in the week plus there was a full moon . On Friday the 11th someone flipped the switch we saw 3 brutes that day/night ande 5 does in the morning. One of my buddys shot a nice 8 that was running a scape line down a ridge. I took my son down this past weekend for youth, scapes still being worked and we kicked up a really nice buck that was tending a doe. I talked to several guys from Indiana that were hunting nearby the week after the 11th and they concured that the first part of that week was amazing. So I would say the 12,13,14,15th were probably the days to be in the field down there and we missed it. Well maybe next year.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Big bucks still seem to be cruising, had a 150" stud cruise through my yard in suburban CLE last night.
Saw several nice bucks active during the the past week. Maybe its true the big boys breed last.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

